# Any input would be appreciated



## gograiley (Jul 26, 2010)

Take a look at www.gograiley.com . It is a sight I started about a year ago. Have any of you used roof leak diverters? I know they are not rocket science but any input would be appreciated.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Roof leak diverter solves roof leak problems quickly. Roof leak diverter prevents water damage from problem flat roof, shingle roof and all other types of roofing material. Roof leak Diverter is especially useful for Commercial Buildings, Offices, Warehouses and other establishments.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Roof leak diverter hangs under an area being pressure washed and helps to collects liquid to a container or drain.This is one of the best advantages of the roof leak diverter.

Metal roofing and repairs | Energy Star Roofing Systems | Roofing Waterproofing


----------

